# Check this out.....just beautiful



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm a big fan of classical music and classical guitar. I've dabbled in the past and took up formal training last year. It's almost like playing a different instrument compared to the electric.

This is Paganini's 24th Violin Caprice transcribed for CG. She's a young player, but she plays it so well. Just so inspiring. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98y0Q7nLGWk


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

That's very lovely.

If you're looking for some killer nylon string check out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQcuQsD587M


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah I watched that vid before, pretty amazing stuff, she looks so young too, she must have been classically trained since birth or something.


----------



## Don't Fret (Jul 26, 2007)

djem said:


> I'm a big fan of classical music and classical guitar. I've dabbled in the past and took up formal training last year. It's almost like playing a different instrument compared to the electric.
> 
> This is Paganini's 24th Violin Caprice transcribed for CG. She's a young player, but she plays it so well. Just so inspiring. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98y0Q7nLGWk


Check out Liona Boyd, excellent classical player and Canadian to boot


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't Fret said:


> Check out Liona Boyd, excellent classical player and Canadian to boot


I have a few of her albums and she's a great player. The only thing I find is that she lacks a certain depth that others have in their interpretation and performance. I've also got a bunch of recordings by Segovia, Williams, Bream, Parkening, Kushkin, Paco de Lucia (flamenco) and the list goes on and on. Right now I'm hooked on Segovia just for his overall passion and John Williams for hs insane ability.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

djem said:


> I'm a big fan of classical music and classical guitar. I've dabbled in the past and took up formal training last year. It's almost like playing a different instrument compared to the electric.
> 
> This is Paganini's 24th Violin Caprice transcribed for CG. She's a young player, but she plays it so well. Just so inspiring. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98y0Q7nLGWk


That was really nice. I've recently seen a movie with that theme in it and I can't remember...it's driving me crazy! 
EDIT: It's from Lady Vengeance...Park Chan Wook's movies have such beautiful soundtracks.



iaresee said:


> That's very lovely.
> 
> If you're looking for some killer nylon string check out:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQcuQsD587M


Man those Nintendo themes bring back some memories.


----------



## Don't Fret (Jul 26, 2007)

djem said:


> I have a few of her albums and she's a great player. The only thing I find is that she lacks a certain depth that others have in their interpretation and performance. I've also got a bunch of recordings by Segovia, Williams, Bream, Parkening, Kushkin, Paco de Lucia (flamenco) and the list goes on and on. Right now I'm hooked on Segovia just for his overall passion and John Williams for hs insane ability.


Quite a list, what I love about the arts so much everyone sees (or hears) it differently. Where one feels there is a lack of depth others may see it as a lack of passion for the piece they are playing. Ain't music the best!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some of the remarks about the video on YouTube are way out of line. I found it quite inspired and expressive...using headphones or decent speakers really helps with these online videos.

It's all music and it's all good (well, mostly, LOL).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't Fret said:


> Quite a list, what I love about the arts so much everyone sees (or hears) it differently. Where one feels there is a lack of depth others may see it as a lack of passion for the piece they are playing. Ain't music the best!!


Right on!

It is very personal. For instance, I totally admire Segovia because he was a master and was the single most important influence that brought classical guitar out in the forefront in the last century. Before that, it was considered a second class instrument not worthy of the other members of a symphonic ensemble. An instrument for commoners. We owe it to him for changing all of that.

All that aside, when I want to listen to Albeniz's Astorias (Leyenda), I prefer John Williams' interpretatation. It is executed with such precision that it completely baffles me. And because of that and his command of the instrument, it is passionate. When I hear Segovia play it (and I've heard many differant renditions throughout his lifespan) it sounds loose and like he is not in control. In particular the part of the song where there is a rapidly raked barre chord followed by the melodic line. Williams performs this in a seamless manner. You would swear it's been dubbed, but in reality it wasn't.


----------



## Don't Fret (Jul 26, 2007)

I particularly enjoy listening to Williams/Etheridge when they work together.


----------

